# Heiko Oberman



## SmokingFlax (Dec 26, 2004)

Someone mentioned him (her?) in the Luther post.

I've had my eye on a book about the medieval church by Oberman for several months at a used bookstore I frequent.

What's the story with Heiko Oberman ...? Can anyone comment here?


----------



## AdamM (Dec 26, 2004)

The information below should help give a better picture of Heiko Oberman. He was a top notch Reformation Historian (Dutch Reformed) who was on the faculty of Harvard and later the University of Arizona. As with the later G. C. Berkower material, be aware that he is not approaching things from a theolgical perspective that matches ours, but his work is still very profitable. 




> The Life of Heiko Augustinus Oberman
> 15 October 1930"”22 April 2001
> By G.H.M. Posthumus Meyjes, trans. Julian Deahl
> In The Work of Heiko A. Oberman: Papers from the Symposium on His Seventieth Birthday, ed. Thomas A. Brady, Jr. et al (Leiden and Boston: Brill, 2003), 195-202.
> ...


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Adam!


----------

